# What would happen if....



## sossego (Dec 10, 2015)

...what you have done to others comes back to you based on your intentions?


----------



## sossego (Dec 10, 2015)

... Mother Nature and technology turned on humans?


----------



## hitest (Dec 13, 2015)

we discover that extra-terrestrial life exists.


----------



## sossego (Dec 14, 2015)

Word.


----------

